# Probs mit MyBuffed-Profil



## Camouflage1138 (28. Juni 2007)

Hi @all. Hab seit längerem jetzt schon ein Problem mit meinem MyBuffed-Profil: Wenn ich irgendwass daran in den Einstellungen ändere (Über mich, Board-Style etc.) und anschließend auf "Einstellungen speichern" klicke ist genau so lang alles gesaved, bis ich oben z.b. auf "Allgemeines" klicke, ums mir anzuschaun...dann ist wieder alles beim alten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe, jemand von Euch hat(te) ein ähnliches Prob und vielleicht 'ne lösung parat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ein paar exaktere Angaben wären nicht schlecht. Welchen Browser benutzt du? Hast du seit der letzten funktionierenden Änderung der Einstellungen eine neue Firewall installiert oder den Router (falls vorhanden) neu konfiguriert? Hast du Einstellungen an deinem Browser verändert oder die Datenänderungen in einem anderen Browser damals vorgenommen?



Camouflage1138 schrieb:


> Hi @all. Hab seit längerem jetzt schon ein Problem mit meinem MyBuffed-Profil: Wenn ich irgendwass daran in den Einstellungen ändere (Über mich, Board-Style etc.) und anschließend auf "Einstellungen speichern" klicke ist genau so lang alles gesaved, bis ich oben z.b. auf "Allgemeines" klicke, ums mir anzuschaun...dann ist wieder alles beim alten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Flo2J (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo, 

ich hatte genau das selbe Problem. Habe mich in der Schule, klingt jetzt zwar komisch lässt sich aber erklären  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , die Einstellungen gemacht. Da war es über ein Proxyserver und dem Internet Explorer. Als ich geschaut habe war es nicht gespeichert. 

Zuhause habe ich es nochmal versucht, ohne Proxy und mit Firefox, da hat es dann einwandfrei funktioniert, drum habe ich mir nichts weiter dabei gedacht. 

Es wird zwar nicht die Top Antwort auf dein Problem sein: Versuche es einfach nochmal über einen anderen Broser.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Flo.


----------



## Camouflage1138 (28. Juni 2007)

Benutze als Standard-Browser Opera 9.02. Den hab ich auch schon seit Ewigkeiten (außer den Updates) drauf. Der I-Net-Zugang (T-Online) + Netgear-Router hab ich auch unangetastet gelassen seit der Installation vor 6 Monaten und sonst funktioniert auch eigentlich immer alles. Firewall hab ich die vom Router - Windoof-Firewall ist aus. Das Browser-Setup ist unverändert, bis auf wie gesagt gelegentliche Updates.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camouflage1138 (1. Juli 2007)

Habs mit dem I-Net-Explorer ausprobiert und jetzt lässt sich alles einwandfrei ändern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eine wahrscheinlich ziemlich dämliche Frage hab ich aber noch: Kann jetzt unter "Über mich" Bildchen einfügen...meine Frage ist nur welche Größe (bzw. v.a. Breite) dürfen die Bilder haben? Bisher waren meine entweder klitzeklein^^ oder schossen weit über den Rand, so daß mein Bild/meine Chars rechts inner Leiste nicht mehr angezeigt wurden.

Und jetzt schreibt, bin froh über jede Antwort.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (1. Juli 2007)

Camouflage1138 schrieb:


> Habs mit dem I-Net-Explorer ausprobiert und jetzt lässt sich alles einwandfrei ändern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Exakt 500px Breite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheyadriel (8. September 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Exakt 500px Breite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



habe das selbe problem bei "über mich" mit mozila firefox .. es geht erst seit kurzem nichts allerdings wurde an den einstellungen nichts geändert..... hab schon versucht cookies und ähnliches zu löschen das geht allerdings auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



( ach wayne bevor ich jetzt herausfinde woran es liegt hab ichs lieber über den IE geändert xD )


----------

